# A new game @ Specktra: Eye shadow quiz!!!!



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

So I show you a Quad and you tell me which e/s you think they are!...

Let's make it easy and let's start with just two e/s:


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like Da Bling and Sunsplosion on my monitor, but I remember what Trax looked like on your monitor so maybe not.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2006)

Living Pink and Sunplosioin


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Living Pink is correct pumpkincat.....

The other one is LE from 2003!


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 19, 2006)

is the second one sweeten up?


----------



## poppy z (Feb 19, 2006)

the second is not coppering???


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_is the second one sweeten up?_

 
Congrats niecypiecy, it's Sweeten Up!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Next Quad:


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2006)

Amber Lights, Sable, Sensualize, Woodwinked?


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 19, 2006)

goldmine is my guess for top left and earthly delight for the bottom left - amber lights is my guess for the last two but I am not sure which it is they both look close depending on the lighting


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Goldmine and Amber Lights
Sensualize and....... ? (LE in 2005)


----------



## twelfth of never (Feb 19, 2006)

I know one is Flipside from the Diana Ross collection.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 19, 2006)

say yeah?


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 19, 2006)

is the last one Elite?


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

* ding ding ding * melozburngr is right! It's Elite!!!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Next quad:


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 19, 2006)

oceanique, goldbit, naked lunch & woodwinked?


----------



## litlaur (Feb 19, 2006)

Shroom, ???, Retrospeck, Tempting?


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 19, 2006)

actually Im changing mine a bit- I think the bottom left one is slip pink


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm probably quite a bit off, but is there any chance the top right one is Dazzlelight?

Edit: Or maybe the top left one? Haha, just a couple guesses, but I figured I'd join in the fun.


----------



## user3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't like this game because I didn't get a sweeten up and that is just a tease! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'll let the gals have fun at guessing. I'd be to prone to run down the street and cheat. A neighbor/friend of mine has just about every MAC e/s ever made. I just found this out 3 weeks ago. She's been my buddy ever since


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 20, 2006)

honesty? haux? woodwinked? grrr browns are hard for me. lol.


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

All wrong!!!

All of the e/s were LEs from 2005! One was part of a Quad!


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2006)

Wishful, White Wheat, Rummy, ... er... it's not Elite again, is it?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

.... and White Wheat
Wishful and ....

are correct!!!

And no it's not Elite again! I have no doubles in the quads!


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2006)

Awww it's too hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so bad with browns. Do bright ones!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 20, 2006)

Twillery?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nope Glitziegal....both were release in the first half of 2005!


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 20, 2006)

flutterby & bagatell?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bagatelle is correct!!

.... and White Wheat
Wishful and Bagatelle!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2006)

upper left- goldbit?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nope....the upper left was LE in early 2005!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2006)

Is it Pollen from Madame B?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yay!!!! It's Pollen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn that was a hard quad huh?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Next quad:


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2006)

That was a really hard quad because on my monitor, pollen looked like bagatelle and bagatelle looked darker like twillery.  Anyhow, do some more please.  This is a fun way to waste my day


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2006)

orange tangent, sunsplosion, d'bohemia, coppering


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

But I'm running out of quads very slowly....


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Woah!! That was quick and 100% correct!!!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

3rd last quad:


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 20, 2006)

Shimmermoss & Deep Truth (bottom two)?


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 20, 2006)

top left: Idol eyes??!!
Bottom left: Parrot?? or shimmermoss??!!
oh this is way too hard!


----------



## MACmermaid (Feb 20, 2006)

anti-establishment    blue absinthe
steamy                   deep truth      

this is hard!  but fun while i'm bored at work!  thanks for helping me to pass the time!


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

.... and .....
Parrot and .....

Good work Jess.....

No it's not that hard!


----------



## twelfth of never (Feb 20, 2006)

Print, Meadowland, Parrot, and the dark blue from Denim Dish?


----------



## shellybells82 (Feb 20, 2006)

knight devine and shimmermoss, parrot and flashtrack?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

---- and Meadowland
Parrot and Flashtrack

are correct so far!

Come on! One more e/s to go!!!


----------



## shellybells82 (Feb 20, 2006)

silver ring?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yay!!! Shelly you are right!!! Here's a cookie for you! !!


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

2nd last quad:


----------



## shellybells82 (Feb 20, 2006)

forgery and golden rod
velvet moss?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

nope....


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2006)

1.?
2. Rule
3. Oceanique
4. Jasmine or Silly Goose?


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

all wrong...
Only one LE from 2005 included!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2006)

Crystal avalanche, chrome yellow, juxt, pickle


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Crystal Avalanche and Chrome Yellow
---- and ----

are correct!

One is LE, one is not!


----------



## Trax (Feb 20, 2006)

Crystal Avalanche and Chrome Yellow
Juxt and Bitter?

The bottom left one I can't make out...


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 20, 2006)

lucky green and pro lime?


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2006)

Metamorph and Bitter? 

My monitor's colours are stuffed!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 20, 2006)

Metamorph and Bitter?


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Metamorph and Bitter are correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for everyone who was right!


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Final quad and the hardest IMHO!






Only one LE!


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

We Need New Quads!!!!


----------



## Trax (Feb 21, 2006)

Gleam, Mythology
Expensive Pink


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

You're right Trax!

Gleam and ----
Expensive Pink and Mythology


----------



## Padmita (Feb 21, 2006)

Say Yeah?


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Dang woman are these all your quads?


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Applause to Padmita!! It's Say Yeah!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Dang woman are these all your quads?_

 
Yup!!!



So do you have some quads that we can guess about??


----------



## colormust (Feb 21, 2006)

more more more : D


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't have anymore e/s that you haven't seen before!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Yup!!!



So do you have some quads that we can guess about?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All I have is the Beau quad and then I have a few other made quads but they don't just have MAC in them.
Then I have my self-made palette and once again it has a mix of other e/s. Sorry hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you could do guess the pigment mixture where mix 2 together or guess the lipstick


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Maybe you could do guess the pigment mixture where mix 2 together or guess the lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry but as much as I love my Specktra I will not waste pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess the lipstick? I have 2!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 21, 2006)

This is such a fun game though...........someone else must have some homemade quads


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

I have 5, 15 palettes and I could put 4 in my empty quad...


----------



## exodus (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got a 15 palette filled with aquas and teals..... But then you can just name all the teals in existence and get it right that way, which is no fun


----------



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah come on Trax do it!!!


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

Alright I will post in a bit...


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok here's my first set... good luck! ;-)


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

SORRY GUYS TOO SMALL LOL! Let me redo that.


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok let's try this again...


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok I am computer savvy but for some reason I can't insert a picture in a forum! Can someone please help me lol. Thx!


----------



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

Trax send them to the email address that's in my profile and I'll do the rest!


----------



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

Trax quad:


----------



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

My guess for the bottom right is Satin Taupe!


----------



## user2 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm and what about Cork and Mulch?


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

Good job VuittonVictim! Satin Taupe is correct for bottom right!
....   
.... Satin Taupe


----------



## exodus (Feb 22, 2006)

Vex and Woodwinked for the first column?


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

Nope sorry...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2006)

bark, coquette and sable
?


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

Good job pumkincat210! Sable is the bottom left.

... , ....
Sable, Satin Taupe


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 22, 2006)

Brown Down for the first one?


----------



## Trax (Feb 22, 2006)

nope...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

is the first Patina?


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes! The first one is Patina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patina, ...
Sable, Satin Taupe


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

eeak.. going out on a limb.. Espresso?


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

Nope... does everyone give up?? I can't really give any hints because I know it's not an LE or DC and I don't know what collection it came out with and then became a permanent color.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

ack.. i'm almost out of ideas...maybe Haux or Swiss Chocolate


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

The top right is SOBA

Patina, Soba
Sable, Satin Taupe


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

Soba.. don't have that one, but it is pretty.
Here is mine.. taking guesses!!


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 23, 2006)

ummm crystal avalanche and shimmermoss?


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 23, 2006)

white wheat for the top left one, espresso for the top right, parrot/ shimmermoss bottom left and crystal avalance for the bottom right


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Vex and Texture
Parrot and Forgery ???


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

VuittonVictim got 3 out of 4!  now i just need the top left.  (it isn't vex or white wheat)


----------



## user4 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Next quad:



_

 

omg, the first one looks soo much like shroom... it bothers me that i didnt know what it was....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

nope not shroom..shroom is a little more yellow.


----------



## user4 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Soba.. don't have that one, but it is pretty.
Here is mine.. taking guesses!!



_

 
prismique.... although prismique is a lot more shimmery.... so i dont know


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have so no idea!

Ummm Pollen?


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

And jess98765 said Parrot as well!


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

Phloof!!


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 23, 2006)

This is such a fun game! I should start making quads, lol. For the guess, um...Nylon?


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd go for Phloof as well! Nylon is more yellow thn the e/s above!


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah I almost said Nylon until I remembered it was more yellow. In my palette I always get confused with Phloof! and Shroom... let's hope we're right VuittonVictim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, did you get my email with the other palettes?


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup I got them!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

good job jess98765 for Parrot too.
And yup, Vuitton Victim and Trax are correct it is the lovely phloof!


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

ok cool just checkin. you get more time to guess the colors too lol.


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Trax quad:


----------



## user2 (Feb 23, 2006)

My guess:

Steamy and Electric Eel
Moons Reflection and Contrast


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 23, 2006)

brill, electric eel
?, contrast

i'm so bad at this game lol.


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

Good job VuittonVictim and mel0622, Electric Eel is correct for the top right!! The bottom right is very similar to Contrast though... the others look lighter in the pic than in person (sorry bad lighting) BUT THEY'RE ALL BLUE COLORS! ;-)

... , Electric Eel
... , ...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

Are the bottom two Freshwater and Flashtrack?


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

Good job pumpkincat210! The bottom left is Freshwater, but the bottom right is not Flashtrack, extremely similar though...

... , Electric Eel
Freshwater, ...


----------



## exodus (Feb 24, 2006)

Surreal and Deep Truth?


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 24, 2006)

is the bottom right blu-noir?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 24, 2006)

Fade for the first one?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 24, 2006)

and Knight Devine for the last one?


----------



## Trax (Feb 24, 2006)

Good job exodus! Deep Truth is the bottom right! As for the top left...it's a bluish silver...you'll find it in the blue rows at MAC...hope that helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... , Electric Eel
Freshwater, Deep Truth


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 24, 2006)

fade? oops change my mind lol tilt?


----------



## Trax (Feb 24, 2006)

Nope, that's a lighter blue almost like Moon's Reflection. Mine has some silver to it, it's kind of "duo-chrome".


----------



## Trax (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes it's Tilt! Great job everyone!!

Tilt, Electric Eel
Freshwater, Deep Truth


----------



## ben (Feb 24, 2006)

what a fun game!

i want to play, here's the newest member of my mac family


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 24, 2006)

juxt, humid, velvet moss and white wheat??!!


----------



## exodus (Feb 24, 2006)

Juxt, Humid
Sumptuous Olive, Retrospeck?


----------



## Trax (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm with exodus on this one! No doubt about it, those are the 4 colors.


----------



## ben (Feb 24, 2006)

ba-bam!

exodus and trax, you're both rIGHT!


----------



## user2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Trax quad:


----------



## user2 (Feb 24, 2006)

OK again:

Steamy and Silver Ring
Sensualize/Botanical and Humid


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2006)

steamy, moth brown, greensmoke and humid?


----------



## colormust (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_what a fun game!

i want to play, here's the newest member of my mac family




_

 
swimming, humid, sup. olive, idol eyes?


----------



## Trax (Feb 24, 2006)

Great job VuittonVictim for getting 2 out of 4 and pumpkincat210 for getting 3 out of 4 right!! The top right is a duo-chrome color... this one might be a little tricky because of the bad lighting... sorry! :-/ But it's brownish/green!

Steamy, ...
Greensmoke, Humid


----------



## user2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Steamy Club
Greensmoke Humid?


----------



## exodus (Feb 24, 2006)

Is the last one Club?


----------



## Trax (Feb 25, 2006)

Great job VuittonVictim and exodus! The last one is Club!

Steamy, Club
Greensmoke, Humid


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

here is one for you gals and guys..


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 25, 2006)

wow that one looks hard! well for me it is! lol. i have one guess orb?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

yay! Mel0622, the first is indeed Orb!  Yeah this one is a little more difficult.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

orb, forgery, vex and dazzlelight?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Job Classic beauty.. the bottom 2 are Vex and Dazzlelight.
The top right is the only on left.. what could it be??  Its not Forgery..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

a little hint... it was LE in 2005.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

wishful


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great job Classic Beauty! You are on a roll.. the quad is..
Orb, wishful
vex, dazzlight
Here is another..


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

holy crap.  moth brown, flirty number, all the glitters, and seedy pearl.  Ya I seriously doubt that I am right on any of those.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

Actually the top two are correct..
 the bottom two are tougher!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

twillery and petalescence (sp?)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

nope.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

satin taupe and swish?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

nvm on the swish, how about sweet lust?


----------



## user2 (Feb 25, 2006)

Silver Ring and Shale?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

nope...


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

hint?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

okay a little hint.. both are 2006...


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Botanical for top left


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trax* 
_Botanical for top left_

 
Nope, the top two are Moth Brown and Flirty Number..
Hint #2.. I depotted these from Quads.


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh oops I wasn't paying attention that the top 2 were already right lol. The only 2006 quad that I know of is Flowering Quad which is an Asia exclusive and Catherine Deneuve but I think that launced end of 05... SHALE and THUNDER???


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

And how do you depot from quads?? I need to depot my Catherine D. quads because I color coordinate my 15 pan palettes.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 26, 2006)

You Got THUNDER right, good job.
So..
Moth Brown, Flirty Number
..............., Thunder

But I messed up the 3rd eye shadow came out at the very end of 2005..with Lingerie..


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh shoot I have no idea...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay..it is Trousseau!!  from the boudoir hues quad.


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Ohhh ok. I would've never guessed. So how do you depot the quads?


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Okay..it is Trousseau!!  from the boudoir hues quad._

 
wasnt that in '05  not '06?


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Trax quad:


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dazzlelight and Seedy Pearl?
Expensive Pink and Dancemix?


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Seedy Pearl is one of them but not in the top right spot. And there is one with "pink" in the name, but it's not Expensive Pink.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 26, 2006)

Seedy Pearl, Pink Freeze
Orange Tangent, Sushi Flower?





i wanna post the next one!


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Good job Alexa! You got 3 out of 4 right!

Seedy Pearl, Pink Freeze
... , Sushi Flower

The bottom left is a pink one as well...


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Da Bling ?


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Or Girlie?


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Great job VuittonVictim! The last one is Girlie!

Seedy Pearl, Pink Freeze
Girlie, Sushi Flower


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

What a cute game lol. I'll wait for another quad.


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

TRAX that's your last quad:


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ummm.....

Parfait Amour and Swish
"I have no idea" and Plum Dressing ??


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

VuittonVictim you got Parfait Amour right! 

Parfait Amour, ...
... , ...


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Gosh I really suck with purples!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 26, 2006)

hepcat, plum, and star violet


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 26, 2006)

is Shale the lower left?


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

Classic Beauty good job, Hepcat is one of them! But which one...

Parfait Amour, ...
... , ...


----------



## Trax (Feb 26, 2006)

It's not top right like I think you were assuming...


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 26, 2006)

is that swish in the top right and leisuretime on the bottom right?


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 26, 2006)

oh and Satellite Dreams on the bottom left?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 26, 2006)

Hepcat on the bottem right, stars and rockets on the top right?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 26, 2006)

And I agree w/ Mel in saying that Satellite Dreams is the bottem left.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 26, 2006)

Parfait Amour, Stars n Rockets
Satellite Dreams, Hepcat?


----------



## Trax (Feb 27, 2006)

Mel0622, Classic Beauty and Alexa... you guys are all right! Good job!

Parfait Amour, Stars n Rockets
Satellite Dreams, Hepcat


----------



## user2 (Mar 2, 2006)

*WE NEED NEW QUADS!
*


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree


----------



## Trax (Mar 2, 2006)

Alexa I thought you were going to post the new quad?? Since I haven't figured out how to post pictures on here yet, I can email VuittonVictim again when I get a chance to make up new quads (I have 5 full 15 pan palettes so it's hard to choose which colors I should put in the quad).


----------



## Alexa (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trax* 
_Alexa I thought you were going to post the new quad?? Since I haven't figured out how to post pictures on here yet, I can email VuittonVictim again when I get a chance to make up new quads (I have 5 full 15 pan palettes so it's hard to choose which colors I should put in the quad)._

 
how weird! i was JUST taking a pic now.

it's coming soon!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 3, 2006)

and..go!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2006)

Is the first Silver Charm?


----------



## Alexa (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Is the first Silver Charm?_

 
nope!


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Is the first Silver Charm?_

 
thats what i thought!! lol. is one of the pinks living pink?


----------



## rcastel10 (Mar 3, 2006)

..., sushi flower
swish, shroom


----------



## Alexa (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_thats what i thought!! lol. is one of the pinks living pink?_

 
yep, one of them is living pink


----------



## Alexa (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_..., sushi flower
swish, shroom_

 
nope. none of those colors are in the quad. good guesses tho!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 3, 2006)

retrosepck, sushi flower, da bling and naked lunch???


----------



## Alexa (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_retrosepck, sushi flower, da bling and naked lunch???_

 
nope! lol i didnt mean to make this so hard


----------



## user3 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'll take a stab at it. I promise no cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so living pink is the top right one...right?..(well our right)


the top left Fineshine and my 2nd guess would be  forgery

bottom right sleepy 

Rose (pro) for the bottom left


----------



## shellybells82 (Mar 3, 2006)

oceanique, living pink, pink venus, & orb??


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd guess angelcake or rose pro for the bottom left, but can't figure out the others, well maybe prismique for the top left?


----------



## user2 (Mar 3, 2006)

I almost agree with Nessa:

Forgery and Living Pink
Rose and Brule


----------



## Alexa (Mar 3, 2006)

GOOD JOB YOU GUYS!!

Shawna, Linda, Nessa and shellybells82 all got one or two right!

Prismique, Living Pink
Rose, Sleepy!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2006)

I love this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I ever get  my digicam working again, I'll contribute too.


----------



## user2 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a new quad:


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2006)

Spring Up, Lavendar Sky, Botanical and ..Shroom?


----------



## user2 (Mar 3, 2006)

I knew that it was too easy but you are right pupmpkincat

Spring Up and Lavendar Sky
Botanical and .....?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Spring Up, Lavendar Sky, Botanical and ..Shroom?_

 
That was my guess too


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 3, 2006)

Spring Up, Lavendar Sky, Botanical, and Sunday Best


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I knew that it was too easy but you are right pupmpkincat

Spring Up and Lavendar Sky
Botanical and .....?_

 
Haha.. at first I thought Botanical was Sensualize, but then I remembered you looove Sensualize and yours must have a bigger dip in it by now!

I'm with Classic Beauty.. the last must be Sunday Best.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 4, 2006)

I cant decide between sunday best or ricepaper.  I figure sunday best thought since, like the other eyeshadows, its was released recently.


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nope....


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 4, 2006)

gah!  none of them are right?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 4, 2006)

hmph.. Naked Lunch?


----------



## Trax (Mar 4, 2006)

Nylon for the bottom right


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Still not right!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm wondering if the flash is washing out the colour and it's lovebud?  If not, we need clues Linda!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Umm lets say......Veluxe Pearl?


----------



## Trax (Mar 4, 2006)

All That Glitters? Dazzelight? I HAVE NO IDEA lol


----------



## Shawna (Mar 4, 2006)

dazzlelight?


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Trax and Shawna you're right it's Dazzlelight!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 17, 2006)

So I just read through all these posts and I think we need some more quads to identify!


----------



## exodus (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 
_So I just read through all these posts and I think we need some more quads to identify!_

 
Or maybe even lipglasses!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 17, 2006)

*Well, it's something*

Okay guys... I don't have many eyeshadows, but while someone who does is working on getting a quad together to stump you, I figured I'd give you one or two of mine... Hey, it'll keep you guys busy for at least 5 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colors are kind of washed out from my flash, so imagine them a bit darker.

Here is my neutrals quad, what I wear when I want to look polished but natural:


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 17, 2006)

oh goodness I wish I knew, cause that top right one is sure pretty


----------



## Trax (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm taking an extrememly wild guess cause I honestly don't know what any of these are for sure...
Amber Lights, Honey Lust
Honesty, Brule?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 17, 2006)

Is the top right Say, Yeah?


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 17, 2006)

One of them is right, but in the wrong place! Uh oh, hope the flash didn't make this impossible for you guys! Okay, so here it is so far:

1. Honesty     2. ???????
3. ???????      4. ???????


----------



## Trax (Mar 17, 2006)

Is one of the bottom two Ricepaper? I probabaly have some colors from your quad, I just can't make the colors out


----------



## user2 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have so no idea!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 17, 2006)

Ahhh boo! If not one gets it by tonight I'll announce it (as I'll be gone after that for a week), and I'll go chuck my camera off a tall building! haha


----------



## Dawn (Mar 18, 2006)

My guess is
Honesty   Gleam
Naked Lunch   Grain


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_My guess is
Honesty   Gleam
Naked Lunch   Grain_

 
You're amazing! Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So glad someone got it. See you all in a wee.  I wish I could take you all with me on vacation


----------

